# Nevermind



## brokenglass (Feb 26, 2019)

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Feb 26, 2019)

brokenglass said:


> I'm sorry I blasted you on Signal. I keep thinking about you and I want to see you again. The night before _that thing_ we went to I almost gave you a rose because I was drunk and I liked you but you were asleep. I haven't seen you since then and we barely knew eachother but I keep thinking about you. You probably don't give a fuck about me but if you ever come to the west coast (I'll be in Berkeley soon) I hope you'll hit me up.



A Love Story . . .hope it all turns out swell . . .

Now , about “that thing”?


----------



## brokenglass (Feb 26, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> A Love Story . . .hope it all turns out swell . . .
> 
> Now , about “that thing”?



Classified.


----------



## Des (Feb 26, 2019)

brokenglass said:


> I'm sorry I blasted you on Signal. I keep thinking about you and I want to see you again. The night before _that thing_ we went to I almost gave you a rose because I was drunk and I liked you but you were asleep. I haven't seen you since then and we barely knew eachother but I keep thinking about you. You probably don't give a fuck about me but if you ever come to the west coast (I'll be in Berkeley soon) I hope you'll hit me up.


You talking bout redhead shay?


----------



## brokenglass (Feb 26, 2019)

Desert said:


> You talking bout redhead shay?



Yes.


----------



## Des (Feb 26, 2019)

brokenglass said:


> Yes.


This is kinda creepy yo. Guess we probably know each other then


----------



## brokenglass (Feb 26, 2019)

Desert said:


> This is kinda creepy yo. Guess we probably know each other then



I'm Rachel.


----------



## Des (Feb 26, 2019)

brokenglass said:


> I'm Rachel.


Dont think they would be super comfortable with this you might wanna take this down


----------

